# Caloglossa cf. beccarii ("red liverwort?")



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone? Bueller? I'm going to start hunting for them in streams next time I go camping, don't know if any in FL though. Read Mr. Barr got his in CA? Apparently different sp. in Scottland & Asia too.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

If you find some I would be interested in buying some from you!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

How is this not popular in the hobby yet?  easy to grow, and RED. Imagine making a moss tree with that? Autumn aquascape?


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Never seen this one before. Very nice looking I must say.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

It's a weedy thing, sort of like mixing Riccia with BBA.
Took several years to get rid of it in a couple of tanks, does not take over like BBA or Riccia, but is persistent.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

That looks so cool!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I' rather have that growing on my wood than BBA
goes better with Riccia anyways, although, I'll be honest and say that BBA could probably be used in some sort of extremely clever scape.
When I have an extra tank, I totally would lol


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

I will have some in next month


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

plantbrain said:


> It's a weedy thing, sort of like mixing Riccia with BBA.
> Took several years to get rid of it in a couple of tanks, does not take over like BBA or Riccia, but is persistent.



I don't think this applies. Tom, you think Bucephalandra is a weed because everything grows good for you. 

I would like to see you do a tank with hygro polysperma. Daily trimming, lol.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

xenxes said:


> Anyone have experience with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=302794


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

I have some in my tank. No idea if it's good or bad


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Da Plant Man said:


> I don't think this applies. Tom, you think Bucephalandra is a weed because everything grows good for you.
> 
> I would like to see you do a tank with hygro polysperma. Daily trimming, lol.


lol


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

It grows like slow moss for me. Not terrible by any means. I have high light co2, Ei dosing etc.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice bump.

Ive seen a person or two selling it so far. Dont pm me please, I dont remember their name as it was several months ago. Not sure why its not popular, because its a fast growing moss so it shouldnt be hard to distribute (like renekii mini).


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

EvilFish said:


> I have some in my tank. No idea if it's good or bad


Do you have any pictures of it in your tank? I have seen a few pictures of it but not that many pictures of it in people's tanks so I'm wondering just how well it really grows.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=5544753&postcount=2


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

How I can destroy it? Any shrimp/smail/fish eat it?

Thanks


----------



## rizasirman (Nov 24, 2014)

As I've read on internet on some website,

Since this plant is an algea type; once you use it in a tank; you can not get rid of it later till re-setup.

But i have just bought one. Will share my experiences later on


----------

